# 38 snub nose in my cd player



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Where do stash your wallet or whatever in your car?
I made a drawer our of a cd player. snaps in tight be easy to open if you how
A snub nose 38 fits nice. I'm going to try some other ones to see what will fit


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wallet stays in my pocket.
As does my Ruger LCP2.
There is a 357 magnum revolver in my console, and a 357 magnum snubby in the driver's door pocket of my pickup, covered by a red shop rag.

In over 50 years of owning a car, all of them in Florida and 30 of those in "the big city", I have never had a vehicle broken into.
Car burglaries are a big problem in Jacksonville, but the thieves only go into unlocked cars. Doors locked? They move on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice work and idea but when they break in your car what is it they steal, radio ,Cd player.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just take it with you. I would think being seated getting a thirty eight out of the cd would be easier than a pocket.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks good! On mild or cool days I put my car gun on top of my sunroof slide and close it, fits just fine. The glass is tinted so
it is impossible to see anything from above.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nice work and idea but when they break in your car what is it they steal, radio ,Cd player.


I don't think they go for old ford factory stuff. But maybe your right


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I put a lock box/portable safe in my wife's console -bolted it down unless they can open it , it would be very hard to remove -she keeps a S&W 642 loaded with 110 hydrashocks in there.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I ashamed to admit it, but when I go somewhere that I can't carry legally, I never stash a gun in the car, I leave it at home. Not the ideal solution, I know, but I don't go to high risk places and it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ford Econoline van's come with a built in under seat storage compartment. Which works great for a S&W M&P Pro, an extra mag with a box of Golden Saber's.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

although, I understand some of the reasons why you might do that, it strikes me as odd- why carry an extra box of ammo are you planning on reloading the mags in the middle of a fire fight?
because if your like me you will be able to get home or to were ever you need to be with minimalist stuff.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> although, I understand some of the reasons why you might do that, it strikes me as odd- why carry an extra box of ammo are you planning on reloading the mags in the middle of a fire fight?
> because if your like me you will be able to get home or to were ever you need to be with minimalist stuff.


And of course that could be his bug out vehicle, so if there is space for the ammo, carry it... if you met 3 assailants and they had Glock 19's same as you, how many rounds would you need to carry?

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

3-three- only three


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

then I would have to pawn the three glocks I picked up to get some more bullets!! :laugh:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like it would hold a fair amount of weed and papers too!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Looks like it would hold a fair amount of weed and papers too!


 I would never,,,,,,,What was I saying? Heck with it I'm going for brownies and milk.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Money in a pocket wallet and a handgun on me or in the console. (3) spare and loaded magazines in the drivers door pocket in plain sight. Weed and papers in some one else's car/truck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In Wisconsin I can throw it on the seat, have it on me, in a glove box anywhere I want load long as I have my CC.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In West Virginia we don't need anything to carry concealed.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

in Mo it is legal to open carry in your car-not advisable but legal.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I too thought about someone breaking in to rip off your radio and CD player. But does that 
really happen today unless it is some super high priced system?


----------

